# I have too much time on my hands



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

This site is hilarious!

http://ihasahotdog.com/

View attachment 17374


View attachment 17375


View attachment 17376


View attachment 17377


View attachment 17378


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

For the Kitteh fans 

View attachment 17379


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*These are soooo funny. ound: and YES you have too much time on your hands. Come on down and I will put you to work.*


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

ound:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

WAY TOO MUCH TIME!!ound:

I am lucky to even READ this thread - can I be you???


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

OMG...I love LOLCATS and dogs. I check the site everyday and get my morning laugh.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

ound:


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Oh my goodness, these are great! Just made it to page 16..and gotta stop to hit basketball practice. But, I'm coming back for more.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

I have a dissertation that could use to be written...


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

ound: ....ME TOO!!!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

imamurph said:


> ound: ....ME TOO!!!
> View attachment 17389


OKAY DIANE!!! You must divulge where you get these graphics! You are killing us here.....spill the goods or we will have to set my crazy
View attachment 17391
on you. *AND* he will not divulge his amazing barista skills to you either :biggrin1:


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

*My daughter sends me these all the time with kitties!! I showed her this and ... ah...duh...mom... they have always had the dog side....grrrrrrr*


----------

